# Do bettas have teeth?



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I think they do.:lol: Pardon the curved plastic that morphs his eye.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

HOW CUTE!! They definitely do! And they hurt too :rofl:


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks fightergirl. I think he has a cute pout, but I am very biased. ;-)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heehee he sure does.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

bettas have teeth??? i thought they just had very hard, powerful mouths!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, they have teeth ... or fangs ... or whatever those little pointy things are called! How else could they chomp a finger and hold on?


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha oh they definitely do. Jango bit me the first day I brought him home and it didn't feel too pleasant! But now he's a good boy and lets me stick my hands in the tank whenever I need to


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

All my fish bite me, but don't hold on.....Diablo cruises up, stops for a couple of seconds, and jumps -_-


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

When I had a sorority I stuck my hand in down to the bottom so I could move an ornament. Well one girl grabbed onto my inner elbow joint and held on! I didn't know they could do that, and she ended up on the floor after I pulled my arm out and started screaming. She was okay, but I think it stunted her growth. She stayed tiny. lol.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

I did not know this!!!

That is funny, because I reached in his tank to move his heater earlier and he darted straight to my hand but didn't come any closer than two inches. I guess I am lucky, because if he had bit me I would have been shocked.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jalen has nipped at me a few times, but I don't think he was really trying to bite me hard. I had one betta bite me before and I wouldn't say that it hurt (having a mouse bite through your fingernail and into your finger kinda toughens you up), but it's kinda uncomfortable.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

They dont have teeth, do they? I will google it


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

"The jaw is lined with pointy teeth that work kinda like a paper shredder." 
-bettatalk.com.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They have teeth... very very fine teeth  kind of like sand paper!!! My one male (he's the man, y'know) always attacks my hand because hand = food, so why not try to eat it?? -.- It feels so weird lol!!!  And he does not nibble - he full blown plans to take you down and feast on you kind of attitude.... meanie....


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I checked a lot of sites and there is conflicting information out there. I make sure my sources are credible before i am satisfied with my answer. 

I am still unsure but I do like it when they nip at me! Makes me smile!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, you will find many fish have the fine sand paper like mouths. Those are basically itty bitty teeth, close together, used to grind their food to be digestible.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't really call them _teeth_, since they're very fine and, from my experience, not very sharp. But they are carnivorous animals, so it would make sense that they have some means of grasping and holding onto prey. But bettas don't chew (at least as far as I know). So maybe they're more like... jaw hooks? lol :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine chews. No joke lol. It was really quiet in the room, he did not have a filter at the time, I fed him, and then listening I heard "crunch, crunch crunch" xD And plus I see he chews, or "noms" lol. It's weird to hear it... if you can try, do it. It's weird. it's very quiet, but it is possible


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, how cool! My little piggie swallows his stuff pretty much whole. XD


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

hah! jaw hooks sounds like the perfect word for them. I trained my female pk to jump up and bite my finger


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL THAT PICTURE IS SO CUTE.
i usually let my betta nip my finger whenever they're chasing it. one day pierce got fierce and decided to hang on. i was like OMG PIERCE LET GO. -waggle hand in aquarium-


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

idk about fangs, but maybe griddy plates or microscopic teeth. I let Kasumi jump out of the water and bite my finger and although it doesnt hurt, it feels like sandpaper.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I've had some bettas would would nip at me but I've never been full blown biten. But I definitely notice my fish "chew" their food by opening and closing their mouths a few times after sucking in a pelet. It really does look let they go "nom nom nom" every time I feed them. It's so cute to watch. :3


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Click on it and go zoom it, little white spikes coming down from above.
This is kingsley (passed, runt king - organs compressed) a day after I brought him home.

Little white tooth colored spikes.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is a lol picture XD it made me laugh sorry if you take it offensive


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thunderloon, 

Your picture is great! You can really see what I am talking about betta than in the photo I shared. lol 

For some reason, the "teeth" tend to be very visible on giants and kings. The teeth on their lower jaw tend to be larger.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Look at Kingsley's picture and say "it's a trap"


----------

